# i2c touchpad [SOLVED]

## josedb

i bought a lenovo yoga 910, still cant make the touchpad work.

Its a synaptic i2c device. I tried booting ubuntu and it works. I search over the forums, and already set i2c synaptic option in the kernel but it wont work. here is a dmesg:

```

dmesg |grep input

[    0.590877] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:18/PNP0C09:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

[    0.590991] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    0.591049] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

[    0.616147] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3

[    0.639571] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

[    0.688897] input: Ideapad extra buttons as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.0/PNP0C09:00/VPC2004:00/input/input5

[    1.778883] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    inputs:

[    1.783092] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D2:    inputs:

[    1.784167] input: HDA Intel PCH Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input6

[    1.784248] input: HDA Intel PCH Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input7

[    1.784319] input: HDA Intel PCH HDMI as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input8

```

this is what i got extra detected on ubuntu live :

```

[   12.222592] input: SYNA7813:00 06CB:1786 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.0/i2c_designware.0/i2c-5/i2c-SYNA7813:00/0018:06CB:1786.0001/input/input7

[   12.222693] hid-multitouch 0018:06CB:1786.0001: input,hidraw0: I2C HID v1.00 Device [SYNA7813:00 06CB:1786] on i2c-SYNA7813:00

[   12.230453] input: SYNA2B31:00 06CB:7F8C Touchpad as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/i2c_designware.1/i2c-6/i2c-SYNA2B31:00/0018:06CB:7F8C.0002/input/input9

[   12.230584] hid-multitouch 0018:06CB:7F8C.0002: input,hidraw1: I2C HID v1.00 Mouse [SYNA2B31:00 06CB:7F8C] on i2c-SYNA2B31:00

[   12.236916] i2c_hid i2c-ITE8186:00: error in i2c_hid_init_report size:19 / ret_size:18

```

Help will be apreciated.

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]Last edited by josedb on Tue Jul 11, 2017 2:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisADR

Hi Jose,

if you already followed this article,

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/I2C

the problem seems to be that the kernel doesn't have the driver either built-in nor as a module, this means that you need to build more drivers as modules to see which one is the right one.

Another thing to have in mind is that maybe you need to have installed sys-kernel/linux-firmware to build that specific driver

hope it helps

----------

## josedb

 *ChrisADR wrote:*   

> Hi Jose,
> 
> if you already followed this article,
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/I2C
> ...

 

thanks for your response, i´ve tried enabling all driver in kernel, and as modules. But its not working either.

lspci:

```
00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP SMBus (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Sunrise Point-LP SMBus

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

```

----------

## Jaglover

From memory, methinks there is designware i2c driver in kernel, you may need to enable it.

----------

## josedb

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> From memory, methinks there is designware i2c driver in kernel, you may need to enable it.

 

it is already enabled, i am testing with a newer kernel (4.12) since i tried every single configuration of the previous kernel.

thanks

----------

## josedb

no luck either... i just dont know what else to do, i have tried lot of threads over internet    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Jaglover

Look at lsmod from Ubuntu.

----------

## josedb

lsmod (ubuntu)

```
Module                  Size  Used by

rfcomm                 69632  2

arc4                   16384  2

bnep                   20480  2

hid_sensor_als         16384  0

hid_sensor_accel_3d    16384  0

hid_sensor_trigger     16384  4 hid_sensor_accel_3d,hid_sensor_als

industrialio_triggered_buffer    16384  2 hid_sensor_accel_3d,hid_sensor_als

kfifo_buf              16384  1 industrialio_triggered_buffer

industrialio           57344  5 hid_sensor_trigger,industrialio_triggered_buffer,hid_sensor_accel_3d,hid_sensor_als,kfifo_buf

hid_sensor_iio_common    16384  3 hid_sensor_trigger,hid_sensor_accel_3d,hid_sensor_als

hid_sensor_custom      20480  0

joydev                 20480  0

hid_sensor_hub         20480  5 hid_sensor_trigger,hid_sensor_accel_3d,hid_sensor_custom,hid_sensor_als,hid_sensor_iio_common

hid_multitouch         20480  0

i2c_designware_platform    16384  0

i2c_designware_core    20480  1 i2c_designware_platform

x86_pkg_temp_thermal    16384  0

coretemp               16384  0

kvm_intel             172032  0

kvm                   536576  1 kvm_intel

irqbypass              16384  1 kvm

crct10dif_pclmul       16384  0

crc32_pclmul           16384  0

aesni_intel           167936  0

aes_x86_64             20480  1 aesni_intel

lrw                    16384  1 aesni_intel

ath10k_pci             45056  0

ath10k_core           311296  1 ath10k_pci

gf128mul               16384  1 lrw

uvcvideo               90112  0

glue_helper            16384  1 aesni_intel

ablk_helper            16384  1 aesni_intel

videobuf2_vmalloc      16384  1 uvcvideo

videobuf2_memops       16384  1 videobuf2_vmalloc

cryptd                 20480  2 aesni_intel,ablk_helper

videobuf2_v4l2         28672  1 uvcvideo

input_leds             16384  0

ath                    32768  1 ath10k_core

videobuf2_core         36864  2 uvcvideo,videobuf2_v4l2

serio_raw              16384  0

v4l2_common            16384  1 videobuf2_v4l2

mac80211              737280  1 ath10k_core

videodev              176128  4 uvcvideo,v4l2_common,videobuf2_core,videobuf2_v4l2

media                  24576  2 uvcvideo,videodev

cfg80211              565248  3 ath,mac80211,ath10k_core

btusb                  45056  0

btrtl                  16384  1 btusb

hci_uart               77824  0

ideapad_laptop         24576  0

soc_button_array       16384  0

btbcm                  16384  2 btusb,hci_uart

btqca                  16384  1 hci_uart

btintel                16384  2 btusb,hci_uart

bluetooth             520192  31 bnep,btbcm,btqca,btrtl,btusb,hci_uart,rfcomm,btintel

intel_hid              16384  0

sparse_keymap          16384  2 ideapad_laptop,intel_hid

mac_hid                16384  0

idma64                 20480  0

mei_me                 36864  0

intel_lpss_acpi        16384  0

virt_dma               16384  1 idma64

acpi_pad               20480  0

mei                    98304  1 mei_me

processor_thermal_device    16384  0

int3400_thermal        16384  0

int340x_thermal_zone    16384  1 processor_thermal_device

acpi_thermal_rel       16384  1 int3400_thermal

tpm_crb                16384  0

intel_soc_dts_iosf     16384  1 processor_thermal_device

intel_lpss_pci         16384  0

intel_lpss             16384  2 intel_lpss_pci,intel_lpss_acpi

shpchp                 36864  0

parport_pc             32768  0

ppdev                  20480  0

lp                     20480  0

parport                49152  3 lp,ppdev,parport_pc

autofs4                40960  2

overlay                49152  1

nls_iso8859_1          16384  1

dm_mirror              24576  0

dm_region_hash         24576  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                 20480  2 dm_region_hash,dm_mirror

uas                    24576  0

usb_storage            69632  2 uas

i915_bpo             1261568  4

intel_ips              20480  1 i915_bpo

i2c_algo_bit           16384  1 i915_bpo

drm_kms_helper        147456  1 i915_bpo

syscopyarea            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

sysfillrect            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

nvme                   65536  0

sysimgblt              16384  1 drm_kms_helper

fb_sys_fops            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

drm                   360448  6 i915_bpo,drm_kms_helper

wmi                    20480  1 ideapad_laptop

i2c_hid                20480  0

hid                   118784  3 i2c_hid,hid_multitouch,hid_sensor_hub

video                  40960  2 i915_bpo,ideapad_laptop

pinctrl_sunrisepoint    28672  0

pinctrl_intel          20480  1 pinctrl_sunrisepoint

fjes                   28672  0
```

----------

## josedb

lsmod (gentoo)

```
Module                  Size  Used by

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     5445  0

ath10k_pci             35067  0

i2c_i801               13616  0

ath10k_core           329249  1 ath10k_pci

i2c_smbus               3297  1 i2c_i801

ath                    18514  1 ath10k_core

i2c_hid                11628  0

pinctrl_sunrisepoint    14931  0

pinctrl_intel           9949  1 pinctrl_sunrisepoint

efivarfs                5343  1

```

----------

## josedb

I tried to load every module by hand.. not working either.

Here is more detailed information

libinput https://pastebin.com/urwp4Yse

lshw https://pastebin.com/JgAzk5fc

lsmod https://pastebin.com/upU6Fmyz

lspci https://pastebin.com/V0zeuKki

lsusb https://pastebin.com/nezbxzU3

dmesg https://pastebin.com/d1MREC32

----------

## josedb

Well... finally after testing almost half of the internet forums...

here is what fix this...

add intel-lpss support in the kernel.

Thanks for your help guys.

----------

